# Red nose and Blue nose pitbulls



## DerekMinaj (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here. From what I understand, Red nose pitbulls are worth more than Blue nose pitbulls. Is there any reason for this? Are there any differences between them? Thanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

DerekMinaj said:


> Hi, I'm new here. From what I understand, Red nose pitbulls are worth more than Blue nose pitbulls. Is there any reason for this? Are there any differences between them? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you cross them and get a purple nose, that's when you're in the real money......


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Lol on a seious note. Why does it matter? Honestly nothing to do with color on worth of a dog it all has to do withtheir purpose.


----------



## DerekMinaj (Dec 2, 2013)

It doesn't matter. I have two blue noses. I don't care either way I'm just wondering. It seems like red noses are more desired and I've seen them be sold for higher prices than a blue nose, and I was just wondering why.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

The value of something is what one is willing to pay. I wouldn't pay a penny for a red nose, blue nose. brown nose, black nose or any variation thereof, please see my post on colors. With that said, one is as good as another it really depends on what YOU are looking for.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

He cant access that part of the forum Rex.


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

I've reconsidered, hashbrown is on to something I never even thought about, the rare purple nose!


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks msk, I will repost under general and leave my other remark 4 us nuts


----------



## DerekMinaj (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Derek, I got in the bulldogs about over 40 yrs ago and today I still know less than I did then! Seriously, the noses began to get popular when the dogs become illegal. We had an old saying back then, "If you want to know the color of a pitbull look up its ass", in other words color doesn't matter. Look at bloodline and choose the color and look that you like and you will be happy! The last dog I chose after knowing the pedigree I had chosen was based on how the ears looked, because I was choosing it for kids who had a preconceived notion as what a bulldog should look like.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Ahhhh, but you got love those true red nosed bulldogs!


----------



## DerekMinaj (Dec 2, 2013)

rex abernathy said:


> Hi Derek, I got in the bulldogs about over 40 yrs ago and today I still know less than I did then! Seriously, the noses began to get popular when the dogs become illegal. We had an old saying back then, "If you want to know the color of a pitbull look up its ass", in other words color doesn't matter. Look at bloodline and choose the color and look that you like and you will be happy! The last dog I chose after knowing the pedigree I had chosen was based on how the ears looked, because I was choosing it for kids who had a preconceived notion as what a bulldog should look like.


Haha, that old saying is hilarious. Never knew they were made illegal, what point in time was that? You learn something new every day.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, you really are new!!! Stick around and learn.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

How many times must I post this.....

Clown nose FTW! I'd pay double for that nose.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Who the hell even came up with this blue nose red nose crap? I had the guy in the pizzeria telling me how "red noses ALWAYS grow bigger then blue noses" while I waited for my order. I really didnt feel like getting into it with him, so I played into it and asked him why that was


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Who the hell even came up with this blue nose red nose crap? I had the guy in the pizzeria telling me how "red noses ALWAYS grow bigger then blue noses" while I waited for my order. I really didnt feel like getting into it with him, so I played into it and asked him why that was


My guess would be that a byb who had dropped out of college decided that giving the nose a color would be a GREAT marketing scam!

He's probably be a millionaire right now.

I have a rare black nosed whippet shaped gata mouf 'Mercian Pittbull. He's the best dog ever. Can outrun a bullet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Red nose and blue nose is simply the color of the dog's nose. It is not a bloodline, type of pit bull or anything along those lines. However, uneducated bad breeders don't know this and they think their "blue nose" puppies are some rare bloodline and when in reality they are not. The blue color at one time was a fad and people paid big bucks to get one. Therefore over breeding began and unhealthy, over populated blue dogs startd popping up everywhere. Red nose dogs were never really a fad color. The new thing is tri color dogs. (The ones with rottie type markings) and the whole cycle will repeat itself. Soon enough there will be millions of these tricolor dogs filling up the shelters. 

There are TONS of red nosed dogs, TONS of blue nosed dogs. One is not worth more than the other. However, you need to know what you want in a dog, study bloodlines, and then decide what dog is best suited for your life style. Em ever get a dog because of its color, it's popularity, or it's price. Get a dog that you can take proper care of, as many bloodlines and dogs are too much for the average person to handle. It's all about the dogs, so do what is best for them, not yourself.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I had to smh the other day. I saw an dad for "rare blue tri color pitties"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Katey said:


> I had to smh the other day. I saw an dad for "rare blue tri color pitties"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahah I have seen a blue tri but it made me wonder if it was even called that cause a tri has black fur lol. So wouldn't it just be a dog that looks like a tri? lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

No, there is a blue tri... remember blue is a dilute of black, so the blue would be located where the black would normally be, and in some cases, the nose is blue instead of black.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> No, there is a blue tri... remember blue is a dilute of black, so the blue would be located where the black would normally be, and in some cases, the nose is blue instead of black.


Hahahaha that's my point Bev lol a blur tri is just a blue tan and white pooch. It's not a tri cause it's not black.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

No, it would still be considered a tri-color (blue/black, tan, white= 3 colors). Now, Roller wouldn't be considered a tri b/c he has minimal white on him, but if he had a white chest then he would be a tri-color dog. He's just a black and tan, with a white W on his chest. A black dog with tan points only has the rust markings on the chest and eye brows. Does that make sense? A tri is still a tri, whether black or blue. Not trying to argue, just saying.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> No, there is a blue tri... remember blue is a dilute of black, so the blue would be located where the black would normally be, and in some cases, the nose is blue instead of black.


Where it would be brown it is liver. Liver is a dilute of brown, just like blue is a dilute of black.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay... my point was simply that whether dilute or true pigment/color, it's still a tri-color. That's all I was getting at.

Here's a thread that Holly started, and a few posts in, she says "3 colors make tri". No specifics on the 3 colors, and there's even a red tri in there!

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/31710-tri-colored-thread.html


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I didn't know there was a whole thread for it. Lol

I've seen a red tri color, though not a bulldog, it was a fox terrier I think.

They look SO strange!

Where it's spose to be brown it looks almost yellow.

But then you also get a yellow and white and red and orange Dobies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## k€@g•n (Nov 24, 2013)

Guys the colour of the nose does not affect the growth its mainly the person who you buying from that's decides their prices ,I researched it and it says that its just some of the pitbulls that get lucky with genes , or have been given growth supplements but as long as you love them they turn out fine


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Shake it like a red nose !


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> Shake it like a red nose !


Whenever D does the kill shake with his toys I always think of that song!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

k€@g•n said:


> Guys the colour of the nose does not affect the growth its mainly the person who you buying from that's decides their prices ,I researched it and it says that its just some of the pitbulls that get lucky with genes , or have been given growth supplements but as long as you love them they turn out fine


I wouldn't say blue dogs are lucky with their genes.

Blue dogs are more likely to have skin conditions, and allergies. And if the byb is over breeding they are likely to other more serious issues resulting from poor breeding.

Also loving a dog doesn't change how they turn out. A dog aggressive dog isn't that way because of how he has been raised.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Katey said:


> Also loving a dog doesn't change how they turn out. A dog aggressive dog isn't that way because of how he has been raised.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


True. I love my dogs as if they were my kids, I give them everything I can and my GSD turned DA. It wasn't from any shortage of love or attention it's just the way it is.I know plenty of DA dogs who's owners love them dearly


----------



## DerekMinaj (Dec 2, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> Shake it like a red nose !


Love that song

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

k€@g•n said:


> Guys the colour of the nose does not affect the growth its mainly the person who you buying from that's decides their prices ,I researched it and it says that its just some of the pitbulls that get lucky with genes , or have been given growth supplements but as long as you love them they turn out fine





DerekMinaj said:


> Haha, that old saying is hilarious. Never knew they were made illegal, what point in time was that? You learn something new every day.


 :hammer::hammer:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yall listen to some fruity music...


----------

